

Ask HN: Best server log viewer for Mac? - jozi9

I&#x27;m looking for a neat utility that enables me to quickly browse&#x2F;analyze log files, filter on content, etc. for web application development (django) on my local machine.
======
ryduh
Have you thought about using less/grep? What kind of analysis are you looking
to do?

